# I am fed up !!! I need your Help - Spa Experts



## hisham29784

All Spa Experts, 

I need your help, I know there are hundreds of Spas in Dubai but I am looking for a normal Spa, 

5 stars hotels Spa is very over-priced and other Spa in the street is not really A Spa and always offering extra services or MEN only Spa which is not comfortable at all for me to get massaged by a Man !! 


Anyone here knows a Spa ( Normally priced ) without any extra services, and have a team of experienced and professional female masseuses where I can have a good and not over priced massage !! 

Thanks in advance, 
Hisham


----------



## pamela0810

As far as I'm aware, it is against the law for a male to be given a massage by a female who is not his spouse. So if you're male, I'm afraid the only legal way to get a massage in the UAE is by another male.

Just for the record, a male masseuse is a qualified professional and there is nothing wrong with getting a massage from them. Let go of your inner insecurity and just get that massage


----------



## twowheelsgood

If feeling slightly insecure, find a sorts massage centre and have that instead of the other type.


----------



## hisham29784

I never heard about this law ! I think some places implement it as a policy but it is not a law as far as I know


----------



## rsinner

Pamela - thanks for converting the "SPA" to "spa". was really bothering me as well 

OP: Why not try one of the smaller hotels? or I saw a parlour in Al Barsha which had female masseuse but never tried this place (60-minutes Oil Massage for men with Chinese, Thai, Vietnamese & Hong Kong masseuses from New Golden Age Massage Center,Al Barsha for AED 79 - buy extra voucher for ‘4 Hands Full Body Massage’! - the deal may have expired but gives you the name)


----------



## Froglet

Are you looking for any particular treatment Hisham?


----------



## hisham29784

No an armotherapy relaxing massage after work ! 
that's it


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,

So I take it you are not looking for one of those spas that offers "happy ending"!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Froglet

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I take it you are not looking for one of those spas that offers "happy ending"!
> 
> Cheers
> Steve


Hahaha, that was going to be my second question :eyebrows:


----------



## hisham29784

No at all, 

I want a professional massage service without extras as mentioned


----------



## TallyHo

Yep.

Right. Sure. 

I believe you.



hisham29784 said:


> No at all,
> 
> I want a professional massage service without extras as mentioned


----------



## Froglet

hisham29784 said:


> No at all,
> 
> I want a professional massage service without extras as mentioned


Are you married? Single?


----------



## hisham29784

I am single but does it matter with the SPA my marital status  !!


----------



## Stevesolar

TallyHo said:


> Yep.
> 
> Right. Sure.
> 
> I believe you.


Careful - not everyone understands or appreciates British humor!


----------



## Froglet

hisham29784 said:


> I am single but does it matter with the SPA my marital status  !!


Well, yes


----------



## hisham29784

So.....
Any recommendations for spa ?


----------



## QOFE

Dreamworks is good and is it cheaper than going to a 5* hotel.


Massage Deals in Dubai | Massage Center | Dreamworks Spa


----------



## hisham29784

QOFE said:


> Dreamworks is good and is it cheaper than going to a 5* hotel.
> 
> 
> Massage Deals in Dubai | Massage Center | Dreamworks Spa


Looks interesting but does it allow me to have a treatment by a female ??


----------



## QOFE

Why don't you ring and ask them.


----------



## Froglet

hisham29784 said:


> Looks interesting but does it allow me to have a treatment by a female ??


No, only fat hairy men unfortunately


----------



## w_man

hisham29784 said:


> Looks interesting but does it allow me to have a treatment by a female ??


+1 for Dreamworks. They are pretty good and reasonably priced. Yes, they do offer treatment by female masseuse.


----------

